# Question about wiring trolling motor



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm wiring up a used 12/24 volt Motorguide trolling motor. My boat came pre-wired for a plug and all I needed to do was order and install a plug for the motor. 

There are only two wires (a black and a red) on the plug but there are three coming out of the motor (black, red and white). I connected the black and red wires and the motor worked but only on 24v, not on 12v. 

Any idea on the white wire? A ground?


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Can anybody throw me a bone? I may be a wiring idiot but I thought for sure this was easy for you guys! :help:


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

White would be your ground. Some plugs have a third wire.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.boatpartstore.com/trollwire.asp

or my favorite boat info forum

http://forums.iboats.com/Marine-Electronics/MotorGuide


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. Do I leave it be then or do I attach it to the boat?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you sure its on 24v? Are your batteries hooked up in sequence or parallel? I don't think a 24v system will run on 12. I may be wrong though. I can't remember how mine is hooked up but I don't think you need the white. That may be for battery indicator switch.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

The negatives are connected to each other and the positives are connected to each other...is that series?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow
This is a boat not a house. 
Red is 12. Volt
White 24
Black ground.
The plug on the boat side how many prongs? 
Ur boat may only be wired for 12 or 24 but not both. Should have min of three prong.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

SHANK said:


> The negatives are connected to each other and the positives are connected to each other...is that series?


 To make sure of what you have volt wise up front you should check with a volt meter. From what it sounds like your boat is wired for 12v in series. You can change it. 2 batteries for 24 v. positive to neg between the 2 batteries ( a short jumper wire). Then the other postive and other negative run up front to give you 2 wires/24 volts. Some are wired 2 sets of 12v (2 positive and 2 neg) ran up front then joined together to get 24 v's. With one positive to one neg of the other battery joined then the other positive and other neg go to the trolling motor.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the last two posts. I'll check things when I get out of work.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got back from looking at the boat again. 

1. The batteries are currently wired in parallel...I need to change that to series to obtain 24 volts. Correct?

2. The plug on the boat has two female prongs.

3. From the pic in my original post, I need to connect the white from the motor to the black from the plug and keep red to red. Black (12v) is not needed. Correct?

The plug I bought (http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/MotorGuide_Trolling_Motor_Power_Plug/descpage-MGTMPP.html) is two prong, 12, 24 or 36 volt plug.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

look here for the diagram for your motor
http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/index.php?cat=59


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Do not hook the white to ground!
With a two prong Ur only going to get one voltage, either 12 or 24.
If u want both u will need a different plug on boat side.
If u just want 24 volt, get s short jumper hook the positive of one battery to the ground of the other battery. Than hook up the battery 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Where are ya located?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I understand how to get 24 volts out of my batteries...and, all I need is 24 v so my plug is right...so, connecting the wires is the last question. 

With my batteries connected for 24 volts, talk me through wiring the plug...

Motor Boat
black to black
white to red?
red on motor side not used for 24 volts operation?


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

ebijack said:


> look here for the diagram for your motor
> http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/index.php?cat=59


That will help a lot. I'll need to look for the model number when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Black to ground. Sounds like the red is Ur 24 volt from Ur first post. Easy way to check is put motor switch on 24 and check each wire. Will only work one way. The other wire just tape out of the way.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor informatinengine


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks. I'll hit it when I get home and PM you my results. Appreciate the patience :coolgleam


----------

